# Old Cannoli Recipes



## drewmorabito (Aug 28, 2011)

I need cannoli recipes that were used at bakeries in Sicily and brought to America.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Cannoli-alla-Siciliana

This recipe seems pretty authentic to me.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The only Gumba thing i can add here is Riccotta Impastata and you's guy need to usea *LARD*. Maka you own fruta.

hey forgetaboutit! Go to the Mexican market for the lard. Don't you guys forgetabout the acid!!!


----------



## jmtvm677 (Nov 24, 2016)

Impastata, orange oil, 1/2 drop of cinnamon oil


----------



## davide flore (Sep 15, 2015)

Plain flour 1 kg

lard          100 gr

caster sugar 100 gr

Marsala wine (or Porto, or cherry work as well) 400 gr (grams not mg!)

lemon juice 10 gr

red vinegar 20 gr

salt 10 gr

Process: Mix all the ingredients together until obtain a compact batter, leave resting 30 min, after stretch out the batter until 1 or 1.5 mm. cut in round of 10/12 cm. roll into the cannoli tubes ( in this step is very important leave the batter loose around the tubes, because if you tight the batter when you will fry, it gonna open) obvious you have to close the batter sealing the extremity with egg yolk.

For the filling every pastry chef have is own recipe, personally I use fresh ricotta made by stripping proteins from the whey following the primary cheese making process... Proteins that would have otherwise been lost in the whey. The one that is produced cooking milk with an acid agent is horrible and doesn't have the same taste!

ricotta 500 gr

sugar between 300 and 400 gr

1 lemon zest

1 orange zest

(someone put a tablespoon of Marsala wine)

It's very important squeeze the ricotta into cheese clothe and eliminate the water as much as possible otherwise the cream will be liquid and it will leak from cannoli.


----------

